# Road shoes without cleats?



## parklaneyido (15 Oct 2008)

I've just upgraded from flat bars to drops, and not too interested in cleats until I have perfected my riding on my new machine. Is it possible to get road shoe that don't have the sole to fit cleats? 

Any recommendations, at sensible prices  would be much appreciated!


----------



## nickb (15 Oct 2008)

Trainers?


----------



## parklaneyido (15 Oct 2008)

nickb said:


> Trainers?



 I wear trainers now, but want something with a more rigid sole... I did consider my astroturf football boots but they're still quite flexible


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (15 Oct 2008)

Get yourself a pair of these:
http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/id42619.html
you can ride on a normal pedal with them or with cleats and you can walk in them.


----------



## parklaneyido (15 Oct 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> Get yourself a pair of these:
> http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/id42619.html
> you can ride on a normal pedal with them or with cleats and you can walk in them.



Cheers for that! They look alright... Good price too. That site doesn't actually have my size so I'll try and hunt some down


----------



## andy_wrx (15 Oct 2008)

parklaneyido said:


> not too interested in cleats until I have perfected my riding on my new machine



...meaning that you will/might be interested in cleats later ?

Quite a few MTB shoes allow you to fit cleats but have the hole in the sole filled-in with either a panel you poke out to get at the cleat screwholes or maybe you even have to cut out with a Stanley knife.

So you could ride with these initially with no cleats, then when/if you want to go to cleats you can do.

NB these would be MTB cleats/pedals though - Shimano SPD-style rather than Look-type road pedals.
But lots of people on here use SPDs for road riding, touring, commuting, etc.


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Oct 2008)

+1 for SPD-style shoes.
Well worth having shoes you can walk in IMHO.
They make cafe stops so much better...


----------



## marxist_fixie (22 Nov 2008)

As i prefer toe clips and straps....look at these....

http://www.williamlennon.co.uk/footwear/arturo-wide-fitting-cycle-shoe.html...£40

BTW are you Jewish too?....Mazel Tov!


----------



## jimboalee (22 Nov 2008)

Wearing MTB shoes without cleats fitted?

Protect the threads! Fill them with a waxy something ( candle wax ) that can be melted out later when you decide to fit cleats.

I hate rusty threads...


----------



## tdr1nka (22 Nov 2008)

marxist_fixie said:


> As i prefer toe clips and straps....look at these....
> 
> http://www.williamlennon.co.uk/footwear/arturo-wide-fitting-cycle-shoe.html...£40
> 
> BTW are you Jewish too?....Mazel Tov!




Vegetarian Safety Shoe!?

I have now seen everything.


----------

